

7 core principles from Pixar - pointnova
http://www.creativityincbook.com/7-core-principles/

======
Sainth
Thanks for posting this. I am a big fan of Ed Catmull's ideas about running a
creative company, but didn't know there was a book in the works.

------
petervandijck
It's an ugly website but this is the best book about running creative
teams/companies I've read in many, many years.

~~~
pointnova
That's great to hear. I just started reading it last night and really like it
so far.

